# Stihl vs. Husqu



## Greener (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been using Stihl saws for years. I recently did a bit or research and there may be a 1/2 pound or .5 hp difference here and there among comparable saws but nothing breathtaking. Isn't it 6 of 1 and 1/2 dozen of the other? Why all the hype among tree guys about Husquevarna? (Just for reference, I usually run a 192T, 026, 036, 440 and 460; used to have a 660, but too much weight.) Thanks in advance for input. 
Colby


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Im just a tinkerer that has mostly Stihls. Ive worked on a few Huskys and dont think they have any more problems than the Stihls. The biggest factor here in the Cleveland area,in my opinion,is there are more Stihl dealers than Husky. Ive got three different Stihl dealers within a 10 minute drive and no real Husqvarna dealers anywhere close. If there was a close one Id probably have more.:msp_smile:


----------



## fishercat (Oct 20, 2011)

*its personal preference.*

Huskys are lighter,faster,smoother,easier to work on, and better air filtration.

I guess if you have to have the word stihl in your name,you going to have to make some compromises .


----------



## Greener (Oct 21, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Im just a tinkerer that has mostly Stihls. Ive worked on a few Huskys and dont think they have any more problems than the Stihls. The biggest factor here in the Cleveland area,in my opinion,is there are more Stihl dealers than Husky. Ive got three different Stihl dealers within a 10 minute drive and no real Husqvarna dealers anywhere close. If there was a close one Id probably have more.:msp_smile:



It's the same here. 3 to 1 on Husky vs. Stihl dealers.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 21, 2011)

Different "Attitude" in the cut, different feel due to the AV. and in some cases a big difference in the way they are laid out.

I like them both, for thier own reasons, but lean towards the Huskys.

Run a couple, and see.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## troythetreeman (Oct 21, 2011)

IMO echo cs341 is hands down the best climber
stilh 200t does have more power and is very durable. also discontinued
might be back tho, echo discontinued the then cs 3400 for a while too
then, pound for pound, power for power the next 4 best saws made are
husqvarna 346xp
stihl 460 magnum
stihl 660 magnum
husqvarna 3120xp
i have no experience with dolmar but i hear good things


----------



## jpdocdave (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok, how does everyone feel about husky in the big boxes. Is it the same quality? To me, once something goes to the big box stores, it has to lose some value or quality to fit their structures. Obviously it's well documented there's no customer service after the sale their, but what about the saw that's sold? 

I applaud Stihl for not whorring out to the big box. 

All in all, I'm such an ametuer, I'm happy with any good running saw in my hand, and dreamed of the day I finally owned a Stihl, and I'm definitely a Stihl guy since, but I would waiger I'd be just as happy with a husky, dolmar, or any quality saw, as long as the wood gets cut.

Now, I'm an auto mechanic, and there's a huge difference in tools, and there's many tools I won't even waste my time looking at, Craftsmen is a quality tool to most, and it doesn't even come close to cutting it in my environment. I would say my opinion in saws would compare the same compared to professional tree workers opinions.


----------



## troythetreeman (Oct 21, 2011)

stihl may not have "whored out" but their consumer saws are junk on a level par with or below a husky consumer model
companies with stock have a legal and moral obligation to the shareholders to make money
if you want a good stihl it needs to say made in germany
if you want a good husqvarna it needs to be an xp


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 21, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> IMO echo cs341 is hands down the best climber
> stilh 200t does have more power and is very durable. also discontinued
> might be back tho, echo discontinued the then cs 3400 for a while too
> then, pound for pound, power for power the next 4 best saws made are
> ...


 
Thats looks good except for the 460 part. Not to say its bad or anything, but IMO, a 372 is better....


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 21, 2011)

They both make some great saws and some not so great saws. It's a Ford vs Chevy thing really. I run both, but I have to say my favorite saw to run is my Husky 346xp. It is one ballsy little saw in a small, lightweight package.


----------



## Greener (Oct 22, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> IMO echo cs341 is hands down the best climber
> stilh 200t does have more power and is very durable. also discontinued
> might be back tho, echo discontinued the then cs 3400 for a while too
> then, pound for pound, power for power the next 4 best saws made are
> ...



So, why the Echo climber hands down?


----------



## Greener (Oct 22, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Thats looks good except for the 460 part. Not to say its bad or anything, but IMO, a 372 is better....



Tell me how better, please. I am running an old beat up 460 now, that starts good and screams. Heard a lot of good about the 372.


----------



## Greener (Oct 22, 2011)

defensiblespace said:


> They both make some great saws and some not so great saws. It's a Ford vs Chevy thing really. I run both, but I have to say my favorite saw to run is my Husky 346xp. It is one ballsy little saw in a small, lightweight package.



I am with you on the Ford/Chevy analogy. I feel the same about my 026.


----------



## Greener (Oct 22, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Different "Attitude" in the cut, different feel due to the AV. and in some cases a big difference in the way they are laid out.
> 
> I like them both, for thier own reasons, but lean towards the Huskys.
> 
> ...



Best post yet. Hello! Run one. Anyone have a 346 or 372 I can borrow? I live in Seattle (joke).


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 22, 2011)

Greener said:


> Tell me how better, please. I am running an old beat up 460 now, that starts good and screams. Heard a lot of good about the 372.


 
Well,for starters the 372 is smoother and faster.....and a lot lighter........so, tell me AGAIN why the 460 is the best LOL, now dont get me wrong, the 460 is a super saw no doubt. But the best? No way man. The 372 may even be bested by the Dolmar 7900 but just no way in heck is the 460 better than either a 7900 or 372xp/372xpw


----------



## troythetreeman (Oct 22, 2011)

ive talked about the echo in other posts
theyre just set up better the way i use my climber, the things i do with it, simply arent possible with any other saw
they also are pretty bullet proof
theyre easy to work on
and they have a better warranty
as for 460 vs 372, ive found the 460 to be much more torquey
460 will also last forever, we have one thats 6 or 7 years old and still runs like the day we bought it
id love to run a dolmar 7900, ive heard theyre awesome, also heard they cant get them to pass emissions...


----------



## Greener (Oct 23, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well,for starters the 372 is smoother and faster.....and a lot lighter........so, tell me AGAIN why the 460 is the best LOL, now dont get me wrong, the 460 is a super saw no doubt. But the best? No way man. The 372 may even be bested by the Dolmar 7900 but just no way in heck is the 460 better than either a 7900 or 372xp/372xpw



Until now, no one said the 460 is the best (though I would bet on it every time with a 24" bar and full skip standard chisel chain against any comparable saw out there at this point). The 46 has 76 cc's versus your 372's mere 70, while the 372 weights not even a pound less. I almost forgot the say: the 46, she sure is pretty. Your vote of confidence in the 372 definitely has me curious, though. And I may be converted at some point. Lighter is nice, but my priority is speed through the wood, when the poundage is close. Thanks for the good debate. All in good fun, bloke. 
C


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 23, 2011)

Saws are saws,it is dealers that make a brand good or bad. Stihl has yet to sell it's corporate soul to the box store,Husqvarna did. If it does the job brand is not important,if it is not doing the job buy a more power full saw or different brand. The 046-460 is nice all purpose saw easy to work on they last forever with simple maintenance.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 23, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Saws are saws,it is dealers that make a brand good or bad.



Really???? If you have studied economics you will understand there are multiple components to branding and that the distribution outlet is just one small segment. To create a successful brand that stands out, you need several factors: 

A) Create an unique value for your product
B) Differentiate your product from others
C) Have a single marketing message (i.e. Stihl's "The #1 Selling Brand of Handheld Outdoor Power Equipment in America!").
D) Honor your promise by meeting expectations

To describe it in diamond terms, a brand should have clarity, character and consistency. All the above is meaningless unless you have a quality product that meets the needs of consumers and provides value for the money.

If what HBRN was saying were true, low end Poulan products could be turned into a good brand simply by finding better dealers and he would be happy cutting with a Wild Thing. Dealers are merely one distribution channel and are not involved in research and development or manufacturing, key components of creating a lasting product to build a brand around.

I wish people would limit their comments to matters of which they have knowledge (or that at least pass the sniff test).


----------



## jpdocdave (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Hillbilly was speaking within the context of this thread, stihl, husky and so on. I don't think he meant a good dealer is going to make a wild thing a better saw. 

Same is true in my business. Snap on, Matco, Mac, Cornwell is all just about the same now, and I say all the time, "we're buying the tool man" I buy from the guy that gives better service, has more selection, and gives quicker warranty replacements. In this example, sears craftsmen, harbor freight and so on are not even in context whatsoever. In this example, you put a Matco and Snap on ratchet next to eachother, they will have differences, but are both top of the line tools. 

I would agree the better saw, speaking of quality brands, is going to be where you get better service. I have two Stihl dealers very close, and one is fantastic. I have no husky or others. If I buy a Husky saw at Lowes, what am I going to get for service compared to if I buy a Stihl? I bought Stihl, if the tables were backwards, I'd handle the husky, and most likely buy that instead of a Stihl if the service wasn't there.


----------



## Greener (Oct 23, 2011)

*Everyone: thanks for all the great replies*

I had no idea I would get the kind of feedback-and colorful commentary-on this thread. It has been very helpful in my future considerations for saw purchases.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 24, 2011)

jpdocdave said:


> I think Hillbilly was speaking within the context of this thread, stihl, husky and so on. I don't think he meant a good dealer is going to make a wild thing a better saw.
> 
> Same is true in my business. Snap on, Matco, Mac, Cornwell is all just about the same now, and I say all the time, "we're buying the tool man" I buy from the guy that gives better service, has more selection, and gives quicker warranty replacements. In this example, sears craftsmen, harbor freight and so on are not even in context whatsoever. In this example, you put a Matco and Snap on ratchet next to eachother, they will have differences, but are both top of the line tools.
> 
> I would agree the better saw, speaking of quality brands, is going to be where you get better service. I have two Stihl dealers very close, and one is fantastic. I have no husky or others. If I buy a Husky saw at Lowes, what am I going to get for service compared to if I buy a Stihl? I bought Stihl, if the tables were backwards, I'd handle the husky, and most likely buy that instead of a Stihl if the service wasn't there.


 
yup my point was a dealer can be worth more then saw brand. As a example if Dolmar and Solo had a decent dealer network they would be a viable candidate to buy,because of lack of dealers they are not really worth the risk to buy for someone who depends on the saw to make money with them.


----------



## Myarmistired (Oct 24, 2011)

I don’t think I’ll ever buy a Husky saw as long as I’m in this town.

My local Husky dealer left me very unimpressed when it came to service. They sell both Husky and Stihl, which is why I went in for parts. I can’t say I was treated poorly, but it seemed like the staff seems like they’re uninterested in being at work. 

I finally went to the Stihl only shop on the other side of town and have been treated wonderfully. It’s not just the saw, it’s the service you get.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 24, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Saws are saws,it is dealers that make a brand good or bad.





HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> yup my point was a dealer can be worth more then saw brand.



Once again, I think there is a lack of understanding on the part of the poster in regards to the term "brand". A brand resides at the corporate level and shapes the public perception of the company. Brands are used to differentiate products and services in the marketplace and brand components include name, logo, symbol, slogan or tagline and any particular commitment(s) or promises the company offers. 

A brand is what creates value for a company and is simply the image it projects and the public perception of the company and its products. For some companies the brand name is synonymous with the product, such as Kleenex for facial tissues and Xerox for copiers. The brand is the most valuable asset a company has and as such a company goes to great lengths to protect it. Names are trademarked, marketing slogans are copyrighted and lawsuits are filed when a company perceives an infringement has occurred, whether it be in name similarity, product development or advertising. Company response to events can either help or hinder a brand, think of the Tylenol scare or the recent stumbles of Netflix. 

Dealers or distribution channels are not part of this equation. There is no way that any dealer (or dealer network) is worth more than the Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar or even Poulan name in the marketplace. However, what a dealer network can directly influence is sales and customer satisfaction which over time can either serve to improve or tarnish a brand image. 

A poor product is a poor product and sales through a "good" dealer will not make the product any better. In fact, a "good" dealer taking on a poor product may in fact see their their own brand suffer causing them to disassociate themselves from the product. What a "good" dealer can offer a product line is foot traffic and a knowledgeable staff that may lead to increased sales.

In summary, dealers are worth far less than a brand and are not what make a product good or bad.


----------



## Greener (Oct 25, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Once again, I think there is a lack of understanding on the part of the poster in regards to the term "brand". A brand resides at the corporate level and shapes the public perception of the company. Brands are used to differentiate products and services in the marketplace and brand components include name, logo, symbol, slogan or tagline and any particular commitment(s) or promises the company offers.
> 
> A brand is what creates value for a company and is simply the image it projects and the public perception of the company and its products. For some companies the brand name is synonymous with the product, such as Kleenex for facial tissues and Xerox for copiers. The brand is the most valuable asset a company has and as such a company goes to great lengths to protect it. Names are trademarked, marketing slogans are copyrighted and lawsuits are filed when a company perceives an infringement has occurred, whether it be in name similarity, product development or advertising. Company response to events can either help or hinder a brand, think of the Tylenol scare or the recent stumbles of Netflix.
> 
> ...



Guido, I tend to agree here. If suddenly, Husky had the dominant service and Stihl shops were inferior, that would not change the fact that the machine what you're after. To each his own though. If someone wants to run a john deere just because their shop is great, go for it. But I won't. I'd rather take the good machine and come up with a different way to get maintenance/service.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 27, 2011)

Go on ebay find as many 20 year old Husqy saws that that you can. After an hour you may have 4 or 5 for sale that run. In 5 minutes you can find 50 stihl saws 20 plus years old, that run like the day they walked out of the dealer... That is the real difference. I guess you could take a chance that the new husqy saws are made to last, but the old ones sure werent.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd use either, though I primarily run husky's. Most real treeguys know that they're both good saws.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 27, 2011)

Come on MDS you know very well that you only switched to Husqy because the dealer was in walking distance.


----------



## topnotchtreehf (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know if this thread is still active and I'm sorry for being late to the party. I used to be a Husky man, but I'm currently transitioning over to Stihl. The reasons for this is:

Husky has purchased other saw companies (like RedMax) and you can't be sure what you are getting.
Husky is now having Poulan build some of their saw (though they are under Husky's specs).
Husky has saws made in China.

My 246xp rolled out of the back of my pickup (tailgate was not latched properly). I went to my Husky dealer to buy a replacement saw (I could not afford a new 346xp at the time). He showed me a saw (new model), but it was made in China. I told him that I would try it out (it was the first one that he had sold). To be truthful, the saw ran a little better then the 346xp (more rpm) and was lighter. The problem was that after 4 - 5 months, training a new groudie and the saw came off the rope and fell about 20'. I took it back to my dealer and I could buy another saw for a lower price then it would cost to fix the saw (I paid $299.99 for the saw). So I brought the broke saw home in a box and went over to the Stihl dealer.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 17, 2012)

Old thread but oh well. I've been a stihl guy for the last 23 years BUT lately I've been raising an eyebrow at husky. My local stihl dealer has been packing in new inventory with husky, and I would have great service through them regardless of brand. I refuse to buy another stihl product unless they change that piss poor oil and gas cap design. My stihl dealer told me that they know they effed up with that design and it IS going to be changed, but not any time soon. He's going to be getting in a new t540xp that just might have my name on it. Yes, I might be converting...


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Old thread but oh well. I've been a stihl guy for the last 23 years BUT lately I've been raising an eyebrow at husky. My local stihl dealer has been packing in new inventory with husky, and I would have great service through them regardless of brand. I refuse to buy another stihl product unless they change that piss poor oil and gas cap design. My stihl dealer told me that they know they effed up with that design and it IS going to be changed, but not any time soon. He's going to be getting in a new t540xp that just might have my name on it. Yes, I might be converting...



I'm gonna be real interested in the new husky climber.. if they ever finally get here, that is. After listening to blakemaster's modded 201T for a couple days I'm thinking stihl finally dropped the ball on the climbing saw nitch. God, I can almost still hear that thing...


----------



## lxt (Jan 17, 2012)

I really have no brand loyalty, I run stihl saws, echo power pruner & other power equip. the post of 20 yr old stihls on the web that run like new may be true, but then I have seen Homelite, partner, Mac`s, bradleys & many other brand names with the same track record........so whats that say?

certain Mfg`s just dont keep up......Homelite for example was a heck of a saw but then were bought out & basically became a plastic heap of crap........most outdoor power equip is made by MTD any way, so its not chevy & ford its more like mercury sable & ford taurus....same plant different style, numbers, etc...

if it comes from china.............well its prolly made by MTD or some mass producer of outdoor equipment & is for the home owner more than the pro! Husky is a good saw but have there problems/ Stihl same thing. I think its a matter of how a brand lasts & performs for the user that has them stand by one over the other, for me Husky`s gave me electronic ignition problems & just when I was in the heart of the job.........that problem never went away! Stihl.....on the other hand I have never had a problem with unless it was human stupidity, thats why I run Stihl..........they dont break, you have to break em, speaking in my situation...!





LXT..............


----------



## superjunior (Jan 17, 2012)

almost forgot that part - if and when it gets here I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## almondgt (Jan 17, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Go on ebay find as many 20 year old Husqy saws that that you can. After an hour you may have 4 or 5 for sale that run. In 5 minutes you can find 50 stihl saws 20 plus years old, that run like the day they walked out of the dealer... That is the real difference. I guess you could take a chance that the new husqy saws are made to last, but the old ones sure werent.



"In 5 minutes you can find 50 stihl saws 20 plus years old, that run like the day they walked out of the dealer... "

YOUR'RE FOOLING YOURSELF IF YOU STAND BY THAT COMMENT. Husky or Stihl 20 YEARS OLD, THEY ALL NEED FIXIN:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greener (Jan 19, 2012)

topnotchtreehf said:


> I don't know if this thread is still active and I'm sorry for being late to the party. I used to be a Husky man, but I'm currently transitioning over to Stihl. The reasons for this is:
> 
> Husky has purchased other saw companies (like RedMax) and you can't be sure what you are getting.
> Husky is now having Poulan build some of their saw (though they are under Husky's specs).
> ...



Welcome in, topnotchtreehf. In my experience, I have noticed the lower hp huskys are definitely inferior to comparable stihl models-both in terms of performance and reliability. I think as you go up the food chain, the huskys get better, but I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## 12valve (Jan 19, 2012)

The first saw I ever bought was a husky 3-somethin rancher from Lowe's. It was a great saw for the short time I had it, sold it to a buddy and used the money plus some to get me a Stihl ms310 farmboss. I liked the Stihl the more. I dont know if theres a difference between a dealer husky or a Lowe's husky. As far as I know that old husky is still clearing downed trees on fence rows and rolling around in a truck bed after 5 years, lol. But back to Stihl, Ive been hooked on them since I bought that first stihl. I dont know if its because its the famous name, color scheme, or the fact that I have a dealer down the road from my house, they just work for me.


----------



## mic687 (Jan 19, 2012)

I run Stihl saws with no reason to change because they have never let me down. That being said Husky XP saws look real nice and I would like to try one just to compare it and would have no problem owning one if I liked the feel.


----------



## Greener (Jan 21, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Old thread but oh well. I've been a stihl guy for the last 23 years BUT lately I've been raising an eyebrow at husky. My local stihl dealer has been packing in new inventory with husky, and I would have great service through them regardless of brand. I refuse to buy another stihl product unless they change that piss poor oil and gas cap design. My stihl dealer told me that they know they effed up with that design and it IS going to be changed, but not any time soon. He's going to be getting in a new t540xp that just might have my name on it. Yes, I might be converting...




Yes, the Stihl caps. Never quite sure if they're on good or not. I like the old school straight threaded ones.


----------



## Greener (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I'm gonna be real interested in the new husky climber.. if they ever finally get here, that is. After listening to blakemaster's modded 201T for a couple days I'm thinking stihl finally dropped the ball on the climbing saw nitch. God, I can almost still hear that thing...



Please expand on the "201T dropping the ball" bit. Sounds rough?


----------



## KTM150xc (Jan 25, 2012)

troythetreeman said:


> stihl may not have "whored out" but their consumer saws are junk on a level par with or below a husky consumer model
> companies with stock have a legal and moral obligation to the shareholders to make money
> if you want a good stihl it needs to say made in germany
> if you want a good husqvarna it needs to be an xp[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KTM150xc (Jan 25, 2012)

Greener said:


> Best post yet. Hello! Run one. Anyone have a 346 or 372 I can borrow? I live in Seattle (joke).



Yeah man, i have a brand new 365xt (same as the 372) and an 044 for comparison, and my buddy's like brand new 046 if you want! What the hell, its not like you'd steal em or anything? You can use em like you stole em though. just fooling. I live near seattle too lol.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Jan 25, 2012)

I run both. Huskys: 338xpt, 357xp, 576xp, 395xp and 3120xp. Stihl: 200T's, backpack blower and polesaws. I run 200t's all day long over the 338xpt. 338 is just a back up that sits in the truck. Went in to a local stihl dealer years ago to buy a couple saws and it was like I was bothering the guy! He didnt seem to care if he sold a saw or not!! Service was junk! Went down the road to the local husky dealer and dealing there I get excellent service and prices on saws and have a great relationship with the staff.Everytime I need something they are all over it. In the meantime I found another stihl dealer that gives me great service and prices. I bought my 200T's, backpack blower and polesaws off him and he gives me a good deal on oil and files. I was in Lowes one day and just for the heck of it I asked the guy how it works if I buy a saw there and it needs repair. He told me if its still under warranty you bring it in and they send it away to be fixed. I dont really care if husky is in big box. You wont find any XP's there. Any one can walk into a stihl dealer and buy a cheapo too! They get the 30cc saw, carrying case, extra chain and a hat! You would be surprised how many people I see around with a stihl hat on! They have the 30cc saw to go with it.


----------



## Greener (Jan 26, 2012)

KTM150xc said:


> troythetreeman said:
> 
> 
> > stihl may not have "whored out" but their consumer saws are junk on a level par with or below a husky consumer model
> ...


----------



## gtrees (Jan 31, 2012)

*Echo?*



troythetreeman said:


> IMO echo cs341 is hands down the best climber
> stilh 200t does have more power and is very durable. also discontinued
> might be back tho, echo discontinued the then cs 3400 for a while too
> then, pound for pound, power for power the next 4 best saws made are
> ...



The only thing I would use an echo for is a wheel chock.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 31, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Go on ebay find as many 20 year old Husqy saws that that you can. After an hour you may have 4 or 5 for sale that run. In 5 minutes you can find 50 stihl saws 20 plus years old, that run like the day they walked out of the dealer... That is the real difference. I guess you could take a chance that the new husqy saws are made to last, but the old ones sure werent.



Of course, that is probably true. Dare we ask why?

My guess is that all the old husqy owners still want to hang onto their saw, whereas the Stihl owners are tired of fixing the damn thing with OMG expensive parts.
*****************************************************************************************


...I'm not digging on Stihl. They're ok, but I do prefer the Husqy's. My closest Stihl dealer sucks. Call for a part, and they ALWAYS tell you that Brad will have to call us back. Two days later...

I call Bailey's for Husqy parts, then I get my order placed right away and direct shipped to me faster than a Stihl part shows up at the local dealer. 
*****************************************************************************************

Yes! I have lots of both brands, and I do have my favorites: Mid size: Husqy 357xp, big saw 3120xp, Stihl 020 or 200t for climbing.

Small ground saw favorite: Shindaiwa 488 is really hard to beat.


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 1, 2012)

gtrees said:


> The only thing I would use an echo for is a wheel chock.



they do make good wheel chocks
you take the tools you want into a tree, ill take the tools i want
ive climbed with 200t, climbed with 192t, i hate them
i dont know anyone who prefers a husky climber, must be a reason for that
never ran one myself, held a few new ones tho, dont like those either


----------



## chief116 (Feb 1, 2012)

troythetreeman said:


> they do make good wheel chocks
> you take the tools you want into a tree, ill take the tools i want
> ive climbed with 200t, climbed with 192t, i hate them
> i dont know anyone who prefers a husky climber, must be a reason for that
> never ran one myself, held a few new ones tho, dont like those either



i prefer a husky climber. Started with husky 8 years ago, still use a 338. 
I've borrowed a stihl 200 a few times, just didn't feel right. definitely had power, just not for me.
I also used a co-workers echo a few times, his didn't have enough balls to trim my toenails. 
To each his own, if it makes you money, what does it matter what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Greener (Feb 2, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Of course, that is probably true. Dare we ask why?
> 
> My guess is that all the old husqy owners still want to hang onto their saw, whereas the Stihl owners are tired of fixing the damn thing with OMG expensive parts.
> *****************************************************************************************
> ...



If the 357xp if comparable to the stihl 46, I may have to try one. You know the price on a new one?


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 2, 2012)

357xp doesnt hold a candle it the 460 magnum imo


----------



## sawhawg (Feb 4, 2012)

The first Stihl saw I came into contact with was an 031,way back in the mid 80's.Up until then,we had run homelites on the farm.My buddy pulled out that stihl and thumped me up on the cordwood pile.It had a much higher chain speed,more power,and looked way sexier than my ole red.I had to git me one. Not long after that,maybe 5 years or so,I encountered a Husky 266xp.I was friends with a ski lodge owner,and used the 266 to help him clear trails.I carried that saw for a few seasons like a marine carries a rifle,and it was unbelievably reliable.Some idiot ran it over with a backhoe and bent the bar 45 degrees to the motor....I distinctly remember straightening it back to original(somewhat) between the dozer tracks,pulling the rope,and it started right up.I was in love.When you've got a job to do,equipment reliability is the most important aspect,and that impressed me tremendously. I will always be partial to stihls,and I adore my 056....but if I were to go out and buy a chainsaw,I'd have to say my money would go to the husky.In my experience,they are tough as nails and are less demanding than the stihl,attributes that are desirable when you are chopping in the backwoods far from the shop.Ultimately it is a matter of personal preference as to what you like,saws fit their owners like a glove fits a hand,and both will get the job done very well,but the husky is to saws what the AK-47 is to assault rifles.....run it over,drag it through the mud,beat it profusely....and it will be there when you need it.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 5, 2012)

troythetreeman said:


> 357xp doesnt hold a candle it the 460 magnum imo



Of course it doesn't. A 460 magnum carries a 36" bar very nicely; which in my opinion, makes it a big saw. Heck, a 460 is even bigger than the 372xp.

The 357xp, however, is a dandy saw to have setup with a 18"-20" bar, and then just roar through the job of chopping up some fallen brush, or working a slope for clearing. They aren't bad up in a tree for bigger limbs, either. I don't always want a BIG saw, sometimes I like a mid sized saw that runs great and handles well.

In my fleet of saws, that would be a 357xp.


----------



## Greener (Feb 9, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Of course it doesn't. A 460 magnum carries a 36" bar very nicely; which in my opinion, makes it a big saw. Heck, a 460 is even bigger than the 372xp.
> 
> The 357xp, however, is a dandy saw to have setup with a 18"-20" bar, and then just roar through the job of chopping up some fallen brush, or working a slope for clearing. They aren't bad up in a tree for bigger limbs, either. I don't always want a BIG saw, sometimes I like a mid sized saw that runs great and handles well.
> 
> In my fleet of saws, that would be a 357xp.



Good point. In all fairness, the 046 is a different class of saw. The 357xp looks comparable to the stihl 261. And actually the 357 looks like it has a little better power to weight ratio.


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 9, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Of course it doesn't. A 460 magnum carries a 36" bar very nicely; which in my opinion, makes it a big saw. Heck, a 460 is even bigger than the 372xp.
> 
> The 357xp, however, is a dandy saw to have setup with a 18"-20" bar, and then just roar through the job of chopping up some fallen brush, or working a slope for clearing. They aren't bad up in a tree for bigger limbs, either. I don't always want a BIG saw, sometimes I like a mid sized saw that runs great and handles well.
> 
> In my fleet of saws, that would be a 357xp.



right
i run 5 saws
echo cs341, i know it doesnt have the power of a 200t, but it is on par with a 192t and i like the way they feels a lot better, and its easier to start
husky 350, which ill replace with a 346xp come time, these are my 2 go to saws in the tree
stihl 460 magnum
stihl 660 magnum
husky 3120xp

ive run a lot of saws over the years, these are the ones i find to be pound for pound, the best you can have

the fair husky to stihl comparison is 372xp to 460, husky doesnt compare imo
same as 360 isnt a 350
the 88 is crap compared to a 3120
and a 395xp isnt better then a 660 magnum

and yes, i have ran every saw mentioned here both on the ground and in a tree
they are all good saws, i dont like the way top handle stihls feel and i hate the switch placement
88s i find poorly balanced, especially when held on their side, they also lack the hand oiler stock on a 3120 and they arent as torquey


----------



## Greener (Feb 11, 2012)

troythetreeman said:


> right
> i run 5 saws
> echo cs341, i know it doesnt have the power of a 200t, but it is on par with a 192t and i like the way they feels a lot better, and its easier to start
> husky 350, which ill replace with a 346xp come time, these are my 2 go to saws in the tree
> ...



Troy. That is a pretty impressive collection. A bit jealous here. I've got the 192t, 260, 460 combination going (did have the 660 but burned it, sadly). Tell me more about the "feels better" with the Echo cs431 versus the 192. I am looking at an trying an Echo climber. Thanks.


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 11, 2012)

the feel is hard to describe
the handle is bigger, there isnt an air cleaner there, this makes it much easier and safer to switch it from hand to hand
the way mine is set up i only need 2 hands on it when removing it from my belt and when i start it
with the stihl the switch is up top, so youre going to kill it inadvertently sometimes
also if youre gripping it with your thumb around the handle, you need to change your grip to kill it
the switch can also "stick" if you dont push on it square, like trying to close a drawer by pushing on an edge and not in the center
with the echo the switch is in a place you wont kill it inadvertently, but you can kill it in a "panic" without changing your grip on the handle
then, once its off, no matter what position im in, i only need one hand to return it to my belt
echos can be tempermental, after years of running them i know instantly whats wrong and how to fix it and seldom does a screw fall out on me before i see its loose and retighten it
but for as hard as i run those little saws i got no complaints, like most climbers im sure, i do have 2, brought it in for warranty work once, i just dropped it off and bought another one on my way out the door
they come with a 5 year consumer and 1 year commercial warranty, if you average 2 tanks a day, 5 days a week, theyll last that year before theyre so tired you buy a new one


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 11, 2012)

@ PDQDL, That shindawa, can ya give me the down low on it! I have their best hedge trimmer, I love it, pricey, but worth every penny


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 11, 2012)

also, with any saw, i like to run 91 octane around a 30-1 mix vs the recommended 89 @ 50-1
i think they run better and longer


----------



## superjunior (Feb 11, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> @ PDQDL, That shindawa, can ya give me the down low on it! I have their best hedge trimmer, I love it, pricey, but worth every penny



that's what I hear about their new blowers too. sure like to demo one


----------



## superjunior (Feb 11, 2012)

any news about the elusive t540xp? is that saw ever going to hit the market here in the states?


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 11, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> @ PDQDL, That shindawa, can ya give me the down low on it! I have their best hedge trimmer, I love it, pricey, but worth every penny



Shindaiwa 488 is a rather light, powerful little clearing saw. An excellent choice for a groundie, slope clearing, working by a woodpile, or just hanging out by the chipper to clear the stuff that won't go through. Ideal bar: 18"

It starts and runs very reliably, although it does not _scream_ like so many of the expensive pro saws. It does, however, have some really high compression. Mine will yank itself out of your hands if you are too casual about pull starting it. Many years ago, my brother-in-law purchased a Craftsman saw sporting a 24" bar, which he was very proud of. I explained to him that bar size does not indicate how much saw that you really bought, and that it was still a cheap homeowner saw. When he got an opportunity to use my little Shindaiwa 488, he sheepishly asked me to sell him one (I was a dealer for them at the time). He is still using it to cut wood for regular wood burning to heat his log cabin. It has outlasted several Stihls in use by the same family.

I have had mine since 1997, and I don't think I have ever fixed anything on it. I mean ZERO repairs in 15 years of professional use _(or more often, use by poorly qualified idiots hired by me to do professional work.)_ It might be a nightmare to work on, for all I know, 'cause I don't think it has ever seen a screwdriver or a wrench. _...maybe a pull rope? It seems impossible for a rope to last that long..._

Some years back, I needed a reliable small saw to run my capstan rope winch. The 488 got bolted up, and hasn't seen a cutting bar since. It seems to be just the right size for that application: big enough to pull a good load, not so big that it will break the device before it stalls.

Other Shindaiwas that I have owned: 

357 top handle: heavy, underpowered, choke mechanism inclined to fail. Bounces better (undamaged) than any other climbing saw.
577: good midsized saw.
757: good larger saw; almost an equal to the Husqvarna 372 in power and weight. One of my preferred saws over the years; mine had problems keeping the muffler bolts in.


----------



## Greener (Feb 12, 2012)

superjunior said:


> any news about the elusive t540xp? is that saw ever going to hit the market here in the states?



I was wondering about that too. My brother got tired of waiting and had to buy a 362 (stihl) instead. If they get the 540 kinks worked out, it could be one of the better all-around mid range saws.


----------



## forestryfun (Feb 24, 2012)

IMO, husky's do seem to cut faster, but in the long run, I'd say Stihls have the advantage of being more rugged and reliable and an all around better saw. Husky's are good too. I've also heard very good things about Dolmars. Might want to look into those.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 24, 2012)

forestryfun said:


> IMO, husky's do seem to cut faster, but in the long run, I'd say Stihls have the advantage of being more rugged and reliable and an all around better saw. Husky's are good too. I've also heard very good things about Dolmars. Might want to look into those.



"an all around better saw" In my experience Husqvarna is better than Stihl. Pretty much hands down. But thats just my experience.:msp_tongue:
Things Ive noticed Husqvarna bein a little better than Stihl are: Faster, better antivibe, better air, better oiling, but those are trivial at most...... :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:


----------



## forestryfun (Feb 24, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> "an all around better saw" In my experience Husqvarna is better than Stihl. Pretty much hands down. But thats just my experience.:msp_tongue:
> Things Ive noticed Husqvarna bein a little better than Stihl are: Faster, better antivibe, better air, better oiling, but those are trivial at most...... :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:



I think both have their advantages, but when it comes to chainsaws, I still prefer stihl. What do you think about Dolmar? I've never used one, but I have heard great things about them.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 24, 2012)

forestryfun said:


> I think both have their advantages, but when it comes to chainsaws, I still prefer stihl. What do you think about Dolmar? I've never used one, but I have heard great things about them.



They are a fine saw from what I hear. Ive ran a 7300 and really liked it. However, Ive heard both bad and good about them regarding logging applications. And thats all im gonna say. Sure as hell aint openin that can a worms.......oh yeah, ive also ran a 5105. Nice saw as well.


----------



## dts99 (Feb 24, 2012)

probably been mentioned but external clutches waist time, i have a 346 and 4 stihls, i dont mind the husky at all just one of those things


----------



## Greener (Feb 25, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> "an all around better saw" In my experience Husqvarna is better than Stihl. Pretty much hands down. But thats just my experience.:msp_tongue:
> Things Ive noticed Husqvarna bein a little better than Stihl are: Faster, better antivibe, better air, better oiling, but those are trivial at most...... :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:



So, pound for pound, you would say husqys spin/cut faster?


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 25, 2012)

Greener said:


> So, pound for pound, you would say husqys spin/cut faster?



From what little Ive saw, yes. :msp_w00t:


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 25, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> From what little Ive saw, yes. :msp_w00t:



huskys do run higher rpm, they arent as torquey as a 46 or a 66 tho in comparable cc range
its like saying all chevys are better then all fords, some guys do say that, doesnt make it so
they both build some things great and they both build a few things that are junk


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 25, 2012)

dts99 said:


> probably been mentioned but external clutches waist time, i have a 346 and 4 stihls, i dont mind the husky at all just one of those things



how exactly does an eternal clutch cost you time? been my experience if the chain comes off huskys are easier, and if youre changing a chain the steps are just reversed, husky goes on the drive then the bar, stihl goes on the bar and then the drive
and as far as maintenance goes, stihl has a lot of stuff that wears out husky doesnt with that drive
the bearing, the drive gear, the washer holding it on...


----------



## tree md (Feb 25, 2012)

The last husky I owned, I threw out of the tree... If I had two of them, I'd #### on one and cover it up with the other!!!  :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


----------



## Greener (Feb 26, 2012)

tree md said:


> The last husky I owned, I threw out of the tree... If I had two of them, I'd #### on one and cover it up with the other!!!  :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:



Was it because it wouldn't start?


----------



## Greener (Feb 26, 2012)

troythetreeman said:


> huskys do run higher rpm, they arent as torquey as a 46 or a 66 tho in comparable cc range
> its like saying all chevys are better then all fords, some guys do say that, doesnt make it so
> they both build some things great and they both build a few things that are junk



I'm liking the higher rpm concept. Is there a good husky climber you would suggest?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 26, 2012)

I have 8 Stihls and 2 Echos, next saws will be Jonsred, those thing are bad azz. Completely sealed air intake, TURBO, big power but big price


----------



## saw dog (Feb 26, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Well,for starters the 372 is smoother and faster.....and a lot lighter........so, tell me AGAIN why the 460 is the best LOL, now dont get me wrong, the 460 is a super saw no doubt. But the best? No way man. The 372 may even be bested by the Dolmar 7900 but just no way in heck is the 460 better than either a 7900 or 372xp/372xpw



Hi All
I have had them all and have a number of each now and day in day out the 460 is the saw that produces best for us. They use more fuel than some of the others I will give that, but at the end of the day they seam to lay more wood on the ground with less repair expense than all the others put to gather. The 460s are the saws the guys grab out of the saw trailer first, that tells me they are the most productive and most trouble free.


----------



## tree md (Feb 26, 2012)

Greener said:


> Was it because it wouldn't start?



Exactly. And the spark plug cover kept coming off, it would zap me every now and then, the exhaust was routed funky to where you were always breathing it. Just not a great saw for climbing.

But really, I just posted that to get a rise out of the Husky guys, lol.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 26, 2012)

saw dog said:


> Hi All
> ...are the saws the guys grab out of the saw trailer first, that tells me they are the most productive and most trouble free.



I find that my employees are often fooled into thinking Stihl is best. They will load up the truck with old beat-up Stihl saws that are not even in good service, all while walking past a fleet of Husqies that are ready to go. When these same fellows get to the job, if a saw is problematic, they cuss the mechanic for not making it run right if it's a Stihl, and they cuss whatever brand of saw it otherwise.

I've had better luck with Husqvarna saws over the years, but I really don't think that any one brand is provably better than the other. If it's a professional quality saw, it is probably plenty good enough to do the job. The fact that some folks can only see one color is what helps makes chainsaw manufacturers lazy. If they weren't counting on brand loyalty, each new model that comes out would probably be better than the last. Too bad that isn't always true.

Myself, I like whatever saw runs well, and I find that includes almost all the saws that I have tried.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 26, 2012)

I cut down two trees today helpin my cousin out he has a Hus 455 rancher that saws been used maybe a half a dozen times at most, he brought it out it wouldnt start then when he got it started and reved it up it wouldnt stay :bang: running just was giving him so many problems. Ive got two stihls both have been through hell and both start and run no prob husq have a higher rpm but are so promblematic. you wanna have a saw last buy a stihl.


----------



## tree md (Feb 26, 2012)

FYI, anyone that tells you that Husky is turning more RPM's than Stihl does not know their ass from a hole in the ground. RPM's are Stihl's claim to fame. Torque is Husky's.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 26, 2012)

tree md said:


> FYI, anyone that tells you that Husky is turning more RPM's than Stihl does not know their ass from a hole in the ground. RPM's are Stihl's claim to fame. Torque is Husky's.



Thats funny its was explained to me once the complete opposite, cant remember who prob a husky person!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 26, 2012)

Not arguing fer, or agin, any saw maker.

Statistics. Why don't you guys compare facts, then argue merits of each. No point in arguing opinions.

Husq 372xp : Model Profile: 272XP
Stihl 460magnum: _Hmm... Stihl doesn't seem to have their stats available here. Perhaps someone else has this info?_

Huq 3120xp: Model Profile: 3120XP
Stihl 088: _Hmm... Stihl doesn't seem to have their stats available here. Perhaps someone else has this info?_


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 4, 2012)

MackenzieTree said:


> I cut down two trees today helpin my cousin out he has a Hus 455 rancher that saws been used maybe a half a dozen times at most, he brought it out it wouldnt start then when he got it started and reved it up it wouldnt stay :bang: running just was giving him so many problems. Ive got two stihls both have been through hell and both start and run no prob husq have a higher rpm but are so promblematic. you wanna have a saw last buy a stihl.



Okay I will argue this the other way around, I have 4 huskys, My brother has a stihl EVERY time we go cut he ends up borrowing one of my saws because his won't run right but I KNOW FOR A FACT that it is not that stihl is crap it is because my brother lets the saw sit with old gas and doesn't maintain it.


----------



## troythetreeman (Mar 4, 2012)

tree md said:


> FYI, anyone that tells you that Husky is turning more RPM's than Stihl does not know their ass from a hole in the ground. RPM's are Stihl's claim to fame. Torque is Husky's.



ok


----------



## troythetreeman (Mar 4, 2012)

Greener said:


> I'm liking the higher rpm concept. Is there a good husky climber you would suggest?



i cant, i like echo, always have, tho i have never run a husky top handle in a tree, i dont know anyone who runs them and im not going to buy something i dont like the way it feels in the store


----------



## himiler (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm like a moth to a flame when it comes to these type of threads. My tagline says I'm a Husky man all the way but that's about to change. 
So here's my thoughts on which saws are best.
Convenience - My son in law bent a bar on a Husky. Went to the local Lowes 5 minutes away and picked up a bar that was the exact bar that came on the pro saw. Lowes are everywhere, saw shops in the Dallas area aren't.
Weight & Balance - Swinging around in a tree all day will make you appreciate even a little less weight and a bit better balance. 
Production - Pay attention to the chain first and then to the saw it's on. All things considered for me I just want to finish the job and get home safe and sound. Quality chains checked and maintained sharp produce. 

Discussing brands of chain saws is like discussing rifles over bullets. It's a lot more glamorous but nowadays the technology is so good that they are all generally in the same ballpark category for cagegory. Nobody discusses bullets like they do guns just like nobody discusses chains like they do saws. One is the platform, the other does the work.

Steve


----------



## Greener (Mar 6, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Not arguing fer, or agin, any saw maker.
> 
> Statistics. Why don't you guys compare facts, then argue merits of each. No point in arguing opinions.
> 
> ...



Here they are:

Stihl 460:
MS 460 Magnum® Chain Saws - Professional Use Chain Saw | STIHL (little more cc than the 372)

Stihl 880:
MS 880 STIHL Magnum® Chain Saw - Professional Use Chainsaw | STIHL


----------



## tree md (Mar 6, 2012)

Dam, I thought for sure I would get a rise out of the husky guys in this thread... You guys are just no fun... Where is Rope in this thread. He always has something comical to add to these threads. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 7, 2012)

Greener said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Stihl 460:
> MS 460 Magnum® Chain Saws - Professional Use Chain Saw | STIHL (little more cc than the 372)
> ...



Sure! They put up "specifications", but they forgot to mention the no-load top rpm, and the top loaded rpm. In the context of this thread, we can't really debate which turns faster or which has more low end torque.

_Although I would like to mention that the 3120 has .6hp (7%) more than the 880, with 2.6cc (2.3%) less displacement._ I'll bet it turns faster, too.

Stihl 880 is a pinch lighter: .6 lbs. (1.3%), and carries 2 more ounces of gas.


----------



## Greener (Mar 7, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Sure! They put up "specifications", but they forgot to mention the no-load top rpm, and the top loaded rpm. In the context of this thread, we can't really debate which turns faster or which has more low end torque.
> 
> _Although I would like to mention that the 3120 has .6hp (7%) more than the 880, with 2.6cc (2.3%) less displacement._ I'll bet it turns faster, too.
> 
> Stihl 880 is a pinch lighter: .6 lbs. (1.3%), and carries 2 more ounces of gas.



7%, I'm converted.


----------



## sharkness (Mar 9, 2012)

One thing that I have noticed is the way husky uses the XP(xtra pwr) designation on all of the pro saws they make. I just recently purchased a Ms 441c the first thing I noticed was the Magnum sticker on the plastic. This may sound stupid to some but I think all of Stihl's pro saws should have that logo, they do not put it on the 261 or the 362. The older 026 and 036 had a "Pro" logo on them ,which is better than nothing. Logo's are important marketing tools,I would be willing to bet if they put "magnum" stickers on those two saws they may even sell easier. I remember someone on here had XP stickers they had requested from Husqvarna and were giving away the extras on first come first serve, they were snatched up quick.When I bought my Ms 261 the dealer was trying to tell me the 260 was better because it was a "Pro". Good thing I knew better.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe that xp really counts, too. I have a Husqy 357xp and a 359. Pick either one up, and they seem identical. Same weight, shape, and displacement. Start them up, and you become a convert to "XP". 

The 357 runs better and has fewer problems. I sure can't tell you why though, 'cause they seem like the same saw.


----------



## troythetreeman (Mar 10, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I believe that xp really counts, too. I have a Husqy 357xp and a 359. Pick either one up, and they seem identical. Same weight, shape, and displacement. Start them up, and you become a convert to "XP".
> 
> The 357 runs better and has fewer problems. I sure can't tell you why though, 'cause they seem like the same saw.



XP saws have more bearings, less plastic, are ported different and rev higher


----------



## fishercat (Mar 10, 2012)

*actually....*



troythetreeman said:


> i cant, i like echo, always have, tho i have never run a husky top handle in a tree, i dont know anyone who runs them and im not going to buy something i dont like the way it feels in the store



I like my t435 in the tree.Love it !


----------



## tree md (Mar 14, 2012)

So I bought my first Husky in over 12 years today... Albeit a blower.

Really nice and light weight... Light in the ass and blows really hard! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 24, 2012)

Really nice and light weight... Light in the ass and blows really hard! :hmm3grin2orange:


I had one like that before:msp_wub:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2012)

Im not really loyal to either to me its like buying shoes or jeans try them all on and what ever fits or feels the best buy them ones. I do like the angled front handle on the Husky though.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Mar 26, 2012)

I always thought Stihl used the "we are tougher than nails" approach to sell their saws. They show some guy beating the crap out of the saw, or dropping it from a tree, or leaving it out in the woods for a year then starting it up with no problems. Personally I find the saw to be over built in areas that need not be beefed up, only adding to the extra weight to carry around all day. I do not believe in mistreating or abusing any tool. If I spent good money on a pro saw I am not going to beat the snot out of it just because I can, I mean seriously?? My 7900 Dolmar is less weight by far than a comparable stihl and way less coin. So far too years of use and not a problem yet. I do believe Husqvarna makes a better saw than either as their technology on many fronts is just better. Their oiling, air injection, ect are better. I like all good running saws no matter the brand, some are just better than others. Here is an interesting video I found on youtube you guys may or may not have seen showing the difference between the stihl an Husky air filtration. [video=youtube;Rztm0HM9XzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE[/video]


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> I always thought Stihl used the "we are tougher than nails" approach to sell their saws. They show some guy beating the crap out of the saw, or dropping it from a tree, or leaving it out in the woods for a year then starting it up with no problems. Personally I find the saw to be over built in areas that need not be beefed up, only adding to the extra weight to carry around all day. I do not believe in mistreating or abusing any tool. If I spent good money on a pro saw I am not going to beat the snot out of it just because I can, I mean seriously?? My 7900 Dolmar is less weight by far than a comparable stihl and way less coin. So far too years of use and not a problem yet. I do believe Husqvarna makes a better saw than either as their technology on many fronts is just better. Their oiling, air injection, ect are better. I like all good running saws no matter the brand, some are just better than others. Here is an interesting video I found on youtube you guys may or may not have seen showing the difference between the stihl an Husky air filtration. [video=youtube;Rztm0HM9XzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE[/video]





I like how he packs the saw dust in... Can't wait for the under water test.


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2012)

I go with what has always worked best for me and that would be Stihl. I have been happy with every Stihl saw I have ever purchased. Not so with the husky purchases I have made. I have run huskies that I have liked but I have had better experience with Stihl and they are better supported in my area.

I dropped a 12 year old 044 off of a 2nd story roof last Summer when the roof collapsed underneath me while doing a crane pick on a 3' diameter tree that was through the roof. The house wasn't structurally sound due to the 2 huge trees that were blown through the roof. Only thing I had to do was regap the spark plug and it fired right back up. I do hard work in a tough environment. My work demands tough saws.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

